# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Lakota kabilesi bağımsızlık ilan etti

## bozok

*Lakota kabilesi bağımsızlık ilan etti*

 




Siyular, 150 yıl önce atalarının ABD ile imzaladığı anlaşmaları feshetti. Oturan Boğa ve üılgın At gibi büyük şeflerin mensup olduğu Lakota kabilesinin temsilcisi Russel Means, Washington?da düzenlediği basın toplantısında, 'Biz artık ABD vatandaşı değiliz ve bizim toprağımızın yer aldığı 5 eyalette yaşamak isteyenler bize katılmakta özgürler' dedi.

*Oturan Boğa'nın torunları ABD'ye savaş açtı*
İnsanlık tarihinin en büyük soykırımına uğrayan Kızılderililer, atalarının kanı üzerine kurulan 
Amerika'ya karşı yeniden direnişe geçti: *Topraklarımızı çalan "Beyaz adam"la anlaşmalarımızı feshediyoruz*

Washington'da dünyaya seslenen Kızılderililerin Temsilcisi Means: "Biz artık ABD vatandaşı değiliz 
ve bizim toprağımızın yer aldığı 5 eyalette yaşamak isteyenler bize katılmakta özgürler" diyor

Amerika kıtasının asıl sahipleri Kızılderililer, 150 yıl önce atalarının ABD ile imzaladığı anlaşmaları feshetti. Atalarının kanı üzerine kurulan korku imparatoluğu Amerika'ya isyan bayrağını açan Oturan Boğa ve üılgın At, gibi büyük şeflerin mensubu olduğu Lakota kabilesi bağımsızlık ilan etti. Kabileyi temsilen Washington?da basın toplantısı düzenleyen Russel Means, "Biz artık ABD vatandaşı değiliz ve bizim toprağımızın yer aldığı 5 eyalette yaşamak isteyenler bize katılmakta özgürler" dedi.

*Bağımsızlık sinyali*
Means, Amerikan vatandaşlığından çıkmaları halinde kendi topraklarında yaşayanlara pasaport ve ehliyet vereceklerini de söyledi. Kızılderiler yetkililerinden oluşan bir heyet, hafta başında ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı?na gönderdikleri mesajda, Amerikan Federal Hükümetiyle bazıları 150 yıl kadar önce imzalanan anlaşmalardan tek taraflı olarak çekildiklerini açıklamıştı.

*Topraklarımızı çaldınız*
Kızılderililer, anlaşmaları, "değersiz bir kağıt parçasındaki değersiz sözler" olarak niteliyor ve bu anlaşmaların kendi kültürlerini ve topraklarını çalmak için defalarca ihlal edildiğini söylüyor. Kızılderililerin savunucularından olan ve 1977'de yerli haklarının ele alındığı uluslararası bir konferansın düzenlenmesine öncülük eden Phyllis Young da, ABD ile 33 anlaşma imzaladıklarını ve bu anlaşmalara uyulmadığını belirtiyor.


*Vahşi hayvanları yok etmeliyiz*
Soykırımcı ABD'nin kurucusu ve ilk Başkanı George Washington'nun Kızılderililer için söylediği sözler dehşet verici. "Bu vahşi hayvanların (Kızılderilileri kastediyor) tamamen imha edilmesi gerekiyor." ABD?nin bir başka Başkanı Theodore Roosevelt de Washington'dan geri kalmıyordu: "Ben en iyi yerli (Kızılderili) ölü yerlidir demek istemiyorum ama 10'da 9'u öyledir" diyordu. Bu insanlık dışı politikalar doğrultusunda 1886 yılına kadar 70 milyon Kızılderili katledildi. Vahşice öldürülen Kızılderililer toplu mezarlara gömüldü.

*Vahşeti yaşayanlar anlatıyor*
Kara Geyik : "O zaman kaç kişinin öldüğünü anlayamamıştım. şimdi kocamışlığımın şu yüksek tepesinden gerilere baktığımda, yerde birbirleri üzerinde yığılı duran boğazlanmış kadınları ve çocukları hala o genç gözlerimle görebiliyorum. Ve orada, o çamurun içinde bir şeyin daha öldüğünü ve o kar fırtınasına gömüldüğünü görebiliyorum. Evet, bir halkın düşü öldü orada..." Gelincik Louise de, "Kaçmaya çalıştık. Ama yaban sığırı gibi bir bir vurdular bizi. Kadınları ve çocukları da vurduklarına bakılırsa askerler çok kötü insanlar olmalı. Kızılderili askerler beyaz çocuklara asla böyle yapmazlardı."

*Korkusuz reis*
Tatanka Iyotake, nam-ı diğer Oturan Boğa, ABD ordularına karşı savaşan son kızılderili kabile şefi. 1831'de Güney Dakota?da doğdu. Lakabı *"Ağır"* anlamına gelen *Hunkesi*'ydi çünkü hayatında telaşa yer yoktu; işlerini dikkatle yapardı. Düşman kabileler ve istilacı beyazlarla savaşan Siyu kabilesine mensuptu. 14 yaşında ilk kez savaşa katıldı ve çok geçmeden savaştaki korkusuzluğuyla nam saldı. Cömertliği ve bilgeliği, tüm kabilenin hayranlığını kazandı. 25 Haziran 1876?de 7. Amerikan Süvari Birliği'ni yenen 3.500 savaşçının lideri olan Oturan Boğa, 15 Aralık 1890'da yerli bir polis tarafından öldürüldü.


*"Beyaz adam"ın barbarlığı*
Avrupa'dan "beyaz adam"lar geldiğinde Amerika kıtasında Kızılderililer, kabileler ve aşiretler halinde yaşamlarını sürdürüyordu. Kızılderililer, gelen "beyaz adam"a mısır ve tütün yetiştirmeyi, dağlık arazide hayatta kalmayı öğretti. Ancak "beyaz adam" biraz güçlendikten sonra canavarlaştı; kendisine kucak açan Kızılderilelerin topraklarını işgal ederek, onları vatanlarından sürdü. Elleri silahlı bu zorbalar, kadın-erkek, çoluk-çocuk demeden Kızılderililerin çoğunu katletti. İşte bu kan üzerinde bugünkü korku imparatorluğu olan Amerika'nın temelleri atıldı.

*Kelle başına 5 dolar*
ABD'nin resmi kaynaklarına göre, Kızılderili kellesi başına 5 dolar ödemişlerdi. Devlete ait binaların bodrumları, Kızılderili kafataslarıyla dolmuş taşmıştı. İlk biyolojik silah, Kızılderililer üzerinde uygulandı. Sürgüne gönderilen Kızılderililere yardım olarak dağıtılan battaniyelere çiçek mikrobu bulaştırıldı. Kızılderililerin açlıktan ölmesi için başlıca yiyecekleri olan bizonların toptan öldürülmesi de, Kızılderili Soykırımı yöntemlerinden biri olmuştu. ABD'liler, Kızılderili soykırımı için son derece ilginç bir savunma yapıyor: "Sonuna kadar öldürmedikçe soykırım sayılmaz!" 







*20/12/2007 / Yeniçağ Gzt.*

----------


## bozok

*Siular ve 2008*

*Ece TEMELKURAN* 
*Milliyet Gazetesi*
*02.01.2008*


Bazen imza günlerinde ya da konuşmalarda öğrenciler gelip soruyor:

*"Gazeteci olmak için ne yapmalıyım?"*

Bunun hiçbir zaman yeterince orijinal bir cevabını bulamadım. Ne desem yeterince havalı olmadığı gibi dinleyenin de yüzüne bakıyorum, yok, *"üok çalışmalısın"* cevabı yeterince samimi gelmiyor. 

Ama bugünlerde biri keşke sorsa da cevap versem diye bekliyorum:

*Siularla görüşmeli*

"Gazeteci olmak için ne yapmalıyım?"

Derhal yapıştıracağım cevabı:

*"Tası tarağı toplayıp Siuları görmeye ABD'ye gitmelisin."*

Net! Kesin cevap! Sıfır tereddüt!

Bu ara başka ve daha oturaklı planlarım olmasa kesin yapacağım iş budur. şu anda uluslararası gazetecilik işi budur.

Neden?

*üünkü Siular bağımsızlık ilan ettiler.* Dediler ki *"Biz, ABD ile yaptığımız bütün antlaşmaları tek taraflı olarak feshettik. Bundan sonra ABD vatandaşı değiliz."*

*34 yıllık mücadele*
Bu haber gazetelere *"Kızılderililer delirdi"* tadında, biraz da Teksas Tommiks'ten kalma Kızılderili nostaljisi ile yansıdı. 
Ha ha ha, gülündü filan. Oysa mesele o kadar komik değil. Oturan Boğa ve üılgın At adlı savaşçıların çıktığı ve en savaşçı kabile olarak bilinen Siular bağımsızlık mücadelesini 34 yıldır sürdürüyor. 

Kızılderililerin hakları için verdikleri mücadele ve Amerika'nın yerli halklarının haklarının ne olması gerektiği konusu uluslararası hukukun da ciddi olarak ilgilendiği bir mesele. 
Ayrıca son derece olmayacak iş kategorisinde görülen *bu bağımsızlık ilanı Türkiye'den Tüketiciler Birliği'nden bir basın açıklamasıyla ilk resmi desteğini aldı!* İnternette biraz dolaşınca inanamazsınız Türkiye'den ne kadar çok insan ciddiyetle konuya sahip çıkıyor. Ne yalan söyleyeyim bunlardan bir tanesi de benim. 

Bir kere uluslararası hukuka göre son derece mantıklı bir iş yapıyorlar. Birleşmiş Milletler'in tanıdığı bir hukuki pozisyonla hareket ediyorlar. Bu mücadeleyi çok ciddi bir platformda 1974'ten beri sürdürüyorlar. Ha! Alırlar mı ülkelerini geri, alabilirler mi, bu başka bir konu. 

*ülkelerini geri alsınlar*
şimdi gelelim esas konuya. Muhtemelen birkaç gün daha köşe yazarlarının, irili ufaklı Türk ünlülerinin yeni yıl dileklerini dinleyeceğiz ve yıldız burçlarımızın 2008'de bize neler getireceğini ciddiyetle okumaya devam edeceğiz. Bu çerçevede ben de kendi dileğimi belirtmek isterim:

Dileğim şudur ki, Siular ülkelerini geri alsınlar. 

Bu, sadece Siularla ilgili bir mesele değil. Bu, hepimizle ilgili bir mesele. üünkü...

İnsanlığın ve dünyanın dimağı nicedir daraldı. İnsanlığın kafasına vura vura öğrettiler kazanılması kesin olmayan mücadelelere girilmemesi gerektiğini. Gerçekçi olup imkansızı istemek insanlığın kalbinden silinip gitti. 

*Ya başarırlarsa...*
İnsanı insan yapan hayallerini uslanmış çocuklar gibi terk etti kalabalıklar. Ama eğer Siular baş koydukları bu işte birkaç adım daha atarlarsa tüm dünya halklarına ve insanlığa yeniden bir şeyi gösterebilirler. 

Siuların şefi *Oturan Boğa* ABD'nin generali General Custer'ı, yani vaktinin yenilmezini nasıl tepelediyse şimdi de yenilmez görünenlerin yenilebileceğini gösterebilirler. 

Ve biz o zaman kendimiz, insanlık, dünya ve hayat üzerine bambaşka şeyler düşünürken, düşünebilirken bulabiliriz kendimizi. Bu sebepten işte yaşasın Siular! Yaşasın Siuların onurlu direnişi!

Herkese iyi yıllar!

[email protected]

----------

